# Is it true?



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

A friend of mine works for pets at home...

She was in tears today as one of the hamsters had died...

She said that they get their stock from hamster farms.. (the equivalent of puppy farms )
Does anyone know if that is true?? 

She said they get their rabbits, guineas etc from places like that too... ? :cursing:

I hope its not true!!!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

wouldnt suprise me


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am pretty sure they get them from mass breeders like this yes! If you think of how many they get in at a time then it makes sense. I am sure that [email protected] in Preston get roughly 30 hamsters in each week...if not more.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

No wonder mine from there have usually been nasty! 

I once got 3 "female" dwarf hamsters from there (when i didnt know any better)
They started fighting and i had to seperate them.. 2 of them were injured so i took them all back to the store for their vet to look at them...

2 of them were female AND pregnant, the other was a little boy


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

All of my hamsters are from [email protected] and there is nothing wrong with them. They are all wonderful. Dwarfs shouldn't be housed together as it is very hit and miss getting them to socialise. It is not because they are nasty animals that they fight...it is a territorial thing. None of my hammies have ever bitten me and I have had over 10 hammies from [email protected]


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I have had hamsters and still own two hamsters which I bought from pets at home, however I'm really used to taming hamsters, so it doesn't bother me if they are a bit nasty, they are tame now though.
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Angel was from [email protected] although it was the adoption bit and she is adorable, she loves to be played with and held. I have also heard that [email protected] get their stock from rodent farms. You might find this interesting.
Rodent Farm


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Angel was from [email protected] although it was the adoption bit and she is adorable, she loves to be played with and held. I have also heard that [email protected] get their stock from rodent farms. You might find this interesting.
> Rodent Farm


omg... Those pics are awful


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> All of my hamsters are from [email protected] and there is nothing wrong with them. They are all wonderful. Dwarfs shouldn't be housed together as it is very hit and miss getting them to socialise. It is not because they are nasty animals that they fight...it is a territorial thing. None of my hammies have ever bitten me and I have had over 10 hammies from [email protected]


Four of our five are from pets at home too and they are lovely.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

It is true unfortunately. All their small mammals at least are from farms, hence why they are ususally a lot more sickly and short lived 

One more reason to buy from breeders.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Angel was from [email protected] although it was the adoption bit and she is adorable, she loves to be played with and held. I have also heard that [email protected] get their stock from rodent farms. You might find this interesting.
> Rodent Farm


Omg that is truly horrific. 

Do pets at home definitely get their livestock from places like this? I know they get a lot in but just assumed they had people who breed specially for them but nothing like that. :sad:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

because they are such a large company, they want a lot of animals for little price that they can sell on easily for lots of money. They wouldn't take from breeders and I highly doubt any good breeder would sell to them. I have a friend who was involved in the ordering of new animals and all of their animals are from farms  it's absolutely sickening.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My sister-in-law rescued a female hamster who turned out was pregnant. When the babies were old enough she asked petsathome if they would take them. They told her they have their own suppliers and were'nt interested. So could be true that they are bred just for the shops!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

About 8 years ago I bought two dwarf hammies from [email protected] and one kept attacking the other and us, it was seriously aggressive, so I went back and she said they would take it back. I asked what would happen to it if I returned it and she said it would be returned to the breeder who would tame it and send it back, stupidly I belived this and returned the poor little thing who I now know will have been returned to the breeder to be killed, possibly for the frozen food. If I could go back in time the hamsters would be seperated and live their life out with me.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> About 8 years ago I bought two dwarf hammies from [email protected] and one kept attacking the other and us, it was seriously aggressive, so I went back and she said they would take it back. I asked what would happen to it if I returned it and she said it would be returned to the breeder who would tame it and send it back, stupidly I belived this and returned the poor little thing who I now know will have been returned to the breeder to be killed, possibly for the frozen food. If I could go back in time the hamsters would be seperated and live their life out with me.


I didnt know they did that...

I once took a syrian back as it was attacking me... I couldnt even put my hand in the cage to feed it without it running at me trying to bite. Even when it was in its bed it used to run out at me. If i had known they do that i would have kept it...

I dont even want to think how they would kill them


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Reading this has made me feel really sad


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Do hamsters get used for the frozen foods aswell?? I hate seeing the frozen rats and mice as I used to have them as pets.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

If they are using them for food it's be CO2 chamber, if not, lethal injection though I doubt they'd want to go to that expense 

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] @FluffFluff - If a snake will eat it then they'll use it as food.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

omg the pics of the breeding farms made me feel sick to the stomach. 

i work in a pet shop myself (NOT [email protected]) and we get our stock from medium sized breeders (simons rodents) they are brilliant for all their small animals but totally cramp on the side of g.pigs, rabbits, and birds !!!! 

we resently got 4 g.pigs in from them. so far 1 has died and another is seriously ill with a genetic chest problem so he constantly getting a chest infection. he and his mate have an owner waiting for them but we cant let them go until we know if he will either need to be pts to stop his suffering or need to be on medication for the rest of his life. 

from working in a pet shop myself we get many people ringing up/coming in to ask if we will take animals off their hands. when we ask why they explain that they bought their animals from [email protected] (either male/female) and ended up with more than two. i have also heard of many people whos animals have died a few days/week after getting them. 

this makes me very angry that [email protected] make out that they care about the animals when really they cant if they are sending people away with young pregnant animals or animals that they oviously cannot sex properly !!!! 

in my opinion they also dont give out enough advice about the animals they are selling. i have gone in their many of times (to have a look around and inspect the animals) and have actually checked customers rabbits sexs for them before they go out of the store. 

ive also had customers come into my shop and have their animals checked for a second time by us, to find that it is the oposite to what they originally asked for !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> If they are using them for food it's be CO2 chamber, if not, lethal injection though I doubt they'd want to go to that expense
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan
> ...


noooooo.... I wish i hadn't read that


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I certainly won't be buying any hamsters from pets at home ever again or anything else from there if I can help it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I certainly won't be buying any hamsters from pets at home ever again or anything else from there if I can help it.


I will go to the adoption bit again as I feel I am doing my rescue bit and not encouraging breeding more hamsters but I would never buy another pet shop hamster from the normal animal section.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes my Ginger guinea pig came from there when they first started doing the adoption bit and I wouldn't want to be without him cos he's gorgeous.:001_wub:
He was around 6 months old and had never seen grass before and didn't know what to do when I put him in the run on the grass - he just sat there for ages.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> noooooo.... I wish i hadn't read that


Sorry if it upset you 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I will go to the adoption bit again as I feel I am doing my rescue bit and not encouraging breeding more hamsters but I would never buy another pet shop hamster from the normal animal section.


just to let you know, the adoption center is usually the anmals that have given birth in their shop and then had to be placed out the back, they are also animals that have come back from owners for pretty much the same reason (they were pregnant) or they are the youngsters from the mums that had the babies.

i know this as one of my good friends works their and tells me all this !

but also in a way i guess you are still helping the animals


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> just to let you know, the adoption center is usually the anmals that have given birth in their shop and then had to be placed out the back, they are also animals that have come back from owners for pretty much the same reason (they were pregnant) or they are the youngsters from the mums that had the babies.
> 
> i know this as one of my good friends works their and tells me all this !
> 
> but also in a way i guess you are still helping the animals


Some of them are retuned because they are no longer wanted though too

Or they bite!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> just to let you know, the adoption center is usually the anmals that have given birth in their shop and then had to be placed out the back, they are also animals that have come back from owners for pretty much the same reason (they were pregnant) or they are the youngsters from the mums that had the babies.
> 
> i know this as one of my good friends works their and tells me all this !
> 
> but also in a way i guess you are still helping the animals


 Nooooo I thought I was doing a good thing, several other people have assured me that the animals in the adoption section get put to sleep if they aren't adopted quickly enough even if [email protected] deny this. Now I don't know what to do when I am next on the lookout for a new hammie.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nooooo I thought I was doing a good thing, several other people have assured me that the animals in the adoption section get put to sleep if they aren't adopted quickly enough even if [email protected] deny this. Now I don't know what to do when I am next on the lookout for a new hammie.


I'm getting the little robo from that bit... The owners decided they didnt want him/her anymore 

I dont know if its true about being pts or not... I hope not!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd say best bet is to rehome older hammies via preloved or gumtree and cut petshops out of it, or to buy from breeders.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Sorry if it upset you
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thats ok... :crying:

I think i will set up my own rescue centre... People can adopt from me then instead of [email protected]

It's something i've always wanted to do

What d'ya think?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh there are pobs some that are returned cos they are no longer wanted ect. 

but most are cos of the breeding problem they have, also animals that have been there too long and no longer look cute to potential customers (cos there no longer babies) are placed in there. 

im not sure wether they are put to sleep or not but tbh it wouldnt surprise me if they were seen as they have a vet there anyway its quite simple for them to do !


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thats ok... :crying:
> 
> I think i will set up my own rescue centre... People can adopt from me then instead of [email protected]
> 
> ...


I'd adopt from you  thumbup:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'd adopt from you  thumbup:
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'd adopt from you  thumbup:
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan





thedogsmother said:


> Akai-Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd adopt from you  thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no... there was a lovely degu called Steeve in the [email protected] in cheltenham... he was there for a few weeks and then he disappeared and I thought oh good, he's gone to a new home 

I hope he wasnt put to sleep 

I felt sorry for him because the cage wasn't big enough and he was just trying to climb out all the time  We wanted to take him home with us but don't have enough room for a cage big enough


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

if you were closer to where i live you could have joined me in college doing animal care courses and pe shop management, ive sooo far done 2 years in college and hopefully going onto my third year in september. 

ide deff adopt off you if you were closer to swansea


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oh no... there was a lovely degu called Steeve in the [email protected] in cheltenham... he was there for a few weeks and then he disappeared and I thought oh good, he's gone to a new home
> 
> I hope he wasnt put to sleep
> 
> I felt sorry for him because the cage wasn't big enough and he was just trying to climb out all the time  We wanted to take him home with us but don't have enough room for a cage big enough


If he was a lone degu, he could have died. Degus die from loneliness and depression if they're on their own >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Essex Breeders are one of the UK's biggest suppliers of small animals.

They even have a sale or return policy. Once a furry has gotten too old to sell, they will take it back. Females are moved back into the breeding population, males are culled.

[email protected] in the US breed nearly all the animals they sell, ive seen some horrific footage of what goes on in the breeding centres.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

this is exactly why i dont agree with large pet stores supplying animals as they just dont care and are doing it for a profit and not in the animals benifits or needs !!! 

i think all small pet shops should come back and ensure animals are sold in the proper and correct way


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Essex Breeders are one of the UK's biggest suppliers of small animals.
> 
> They even have a sale or return policy. Once a furry has gotten too old to sell, they will take it back. Females are moved back into the breeding population, males are culled.
> 
> [email protected] in the US breed nearly all the animals they sell, ive seen some horrific footage of what goes on in the breeding centres.


Nonnie, having been in the pet industry what are your views on the adoption section at [email protected]?, I always said I would never buy another pet shop hamster but I wonder now if I have done.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> If he was a lone degu, he could have died. Degus die from loneliness and depression if they're on their own >_<
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Aww really 

It said on the adoption thing that he was picked on by his cagemate... poor Steve


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> this is exactly why i dont agree with large pet stores supplying animals as they just dont care and are doing it for a profit and not in the animals benifits or needs !!!
> 
> i think all small pet shops should come back and ensure animals are sold in the proper and correct way


Having said that ^^.. There is a pet shop in Leeds which i a small, family run store and they get their hamsters from ham farms...

They also sell them waaaayyyyy too young..

I was in there last week and the hamsters were tiny... She said they were 8 weeks but i know she was lying... They looked less than 4 weeks to me...

There is also one in the market the same
They sell kittens, ferrets, rats, hamsters, gerbils, rabbits, guineas, anything that'll make them a profit! :cursing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Aww really
> 
> It said on the adoption thing that he was picked on by his cagemate... poor Steve


hahaha did you name him? :lol::lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Having said that ^^.. There is a pet shop in Leeds which i a small, family run store and they get their hamsters from ham farms...
> 
> They also sell them waaaayyyyy too young..
> 
> ...


:cursing:

god what is todays pet stores coming to, dont they see that this gives a bad look to pet stores !!!

the pet store i work in make NO profit on animals, we always ensure the animals are the correct sex and are fit and healthy.

we dont get our animals from farms but we do get them from wholesalers and they still arent in great shape. hamsters and usually great but we do get the odd one or two that goes on antibiotics for urine infections, we also dont sell them until they can be handled by the owners and we make sure they will handle the animals.

the worst condition were the 4 guinea pigs (2 males, 2 females) that we resently purchased. one of the females died after 1 week of being with use she had a chest infection along with her brother which is still in the shop on antibiotics daily, he has trouble breathing and has to be on crappy food the get the energy just to breath !

it is most likely that he will either have a short life or will have to be pts as we found out that the chest infections are due to a genetic problem through poor breeding.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

If I ever buy from petshops I like to know the breeders first. There is a pet shop near here that sold rats, but I knew the breeder (She also worked there) and when she gave up breeding she gave me her rats. She only bred for health and temperement and quizzed anyone in the shop who wanted to buy the rats to make sure they knew what they were doing which was really nice 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha did you name him? :lol::lol:


No he was already named... it suited him though!

I do hope he did find a home and wasn't pts


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> If I ever buy from petshops I like to know the breeders first. There is a pet shop near here that sold rats, but I knew the breeder (She also worked there) and when she gave up breeding she gave me her rats. She only bred for health and temperement and quizzed anyone in the shop who wanted to buy the rats to make sure they knew what they were doing which was really nice
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


well im slowly becoming the breeder of the hamsters in our shop, and i always quiz the people who want one as i need to know that they are going to good homes. we also take the contact numbers of all our customers so if you find out nd bad reports we can check up on the animals and take them if needs be.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> well im slowly becoming the breeder of the hamsters in our shop, and i always quiz the people who want one as i need to know that they are going to good homes. we also take the contact numbers of all our customers so if you find out nd bad reports we can check up on the animals and take them if needs be.


That's cool more petshops should do that. If I sold rats in a pet shop I'd make sure potential owners could fill out a questionnairre corectly before buying any, and not just let them buy them on a whim 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> well im slowly becoming the breeder of the hamsters in our shop, and i always quiz the people who want one as i need to know that they are going to good homes. we also take the contact numbers of all our customers so if you find out nd bad reports we can check up on the animals and take them if needs be.


[email protected] take numbers and address' but i doubt they'd even care to do anything


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i dont believe they do by me


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

went into [email protected] today they had 11 degus and at least 20 rabbits in there!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, they always have loads..

The most i've seen is at their Wakefield branch..
It's had a refit so they can fit more in


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

it just shows that they must be selling to people who are on a whim as other wise animals dont go out of the shops that quickly. 

ours certainally dont !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm looking at getting from their re-homing bit... they said that i should get him/her a friend... hmy:

Like i can introduce them to one another! :cursing:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

what as in meaning they dont know the sex ???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> what as in meaning they dont know the sex ???


they dont know the sex..
Also, they think the ham is about 6 months old and want me to introduce it to a baby!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> they dont know the sex..
> Also, they think the ham is about 6 months old and want me to introduce it to a baby!


Why not... it can be his/her breakfast...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

If we can get the box finished tomorrow i will go and get him in the afternoon...

Then i will post piccies!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> If we can get the box finished tomorrow i will go and get him in the afternoon...
> 
> Then i will post piccies!


Yay!

I'll be interested to see your hamster box


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Proof they know nothign >_< Stupid [email protected] I wish I could make my own actual rat food so I didn't have to shop there. Might look up the ingredients on the packet and see what it says...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

good on you all i say we all stop getting products from there and only if really needs be, i also say that any problems about the store should be reported to animal welfare !!!!! 
and the council


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> good on you all i say we all stop getting products from there and only if really needs be, i also say that any problems about the store should be reported to animal welfare !!!!!
> and the council


I want to stop buying things from them...
Although i will still keep going in the store for a while..

There's this guy i like who works there..  lol
Haven't plucked up the courage to ask him out yet.. We do flirt all the time but i'm not sure if he's just pratting around


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> i work in a pet shop myself (NOT [email protected]) and we get our stock from medium sized breeders (simons rodents) they are brilliant for all their small animals but totally cramp on the side of g.pigs, rabbits, and birds !!!!


Erm.... I'm afraid to say Simons are a well-known commercial breeder, much larger than you would think, shipping out hundreds of different animals a week to shops all over the country. I have heard from people in the pet trade that their reputation is far from good. A pet shop near me used to get its rats, syrian and dwarf hamsters from them. A few years ago I was contacted for advice by a young girl who bought a rat from the store which needed £50 worth of vet treatment within 48 hours of purchase and later died. The pet shop refused to refund any money or help with the vet bill, and said if she had taken it back within 24 hours they would have refunded the purchase price and sent it back to the supplier!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been approached by a [email protected] staff member asking if i could supply rarer colours of gerbils!!!! 
Needless to say i told them where to go!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Erm.... I'm afraid to say Simons are a well-known commercial breeder, much larger than you would think, shipping out hundreds of different animals a week to shops all over the country. I have heard from people in the pet trade that their reputation is far from good. A pet shop near me used to get its rats, syrian and dwarf hamsters from them. A few years ago I was contacted for advice by a young girl who bought a rat from the store which needed £50 worth of vet treatment within 48 hours of purchase and later died. The pet shop refused to refund any money or help with the vet bill, and said if she had taken it back within 24 hours they would have refunded the purchase price and sent it back to the supplier!


i can believe that although very bad of the pet shop not to help the girl out but the hard thing is, is that simons rodents wont take animals back after they have been delivered. my pet shop is now trying to find different smaller breeders to get our animals. we usually get them from a rescue center that we are quite close to but at the time she didnt have any suitable to go or that didnt need treatment of any kind.

we also have a shop rabbit (lives in the shop) that we rescued from the vets as the RSPCA had sent him there to be put to sleep 
he is a wonderful bun and had nothing what so ever wrong with him.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Nothing suprises me where [email protected] are concerned. All they are interested in is profits and not the welfare of the animals.
I don't buy anyhting from them.


----------

